# .   ?

## Kaspar

!  ,               ,    ?

 45.41 "  "
 45.42 "    "
 45.43 "     "
 45.44 "    "
 45.45 "     "

----------

.       ,         .

----------


## Storn

** ,    ?  ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaspar

> .       ,         .


 ,       ,    ,  ,           .

----------

624  30.12.2009 
"       ,    ,  , ,     ,        "



2. ,                 
    ,    ,   ,
     ,         
       17    51
                (
  , 2005,  N 1,  . 16;  2008,   N 30
(. 2), . 3616),       
 (        
 ,        );   
        ,       
,                
    ,    ( )
           ,     

 (   );   
     ,        
-,     ,    


.

----------


## Kaspar

> 624  30.12.2009 
> "       ,    ,  , ,     ,        "
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ,                 
>     ,    ,   ,
>      ,         
>        17    51
> ...


   ,   ,    ,    ,      ,                ?

P.S.  ,           .

----------

?    .         .             .

----------


## Kaspar

> ?    .         .             .


   ,   .     ,              ?

----------

, .         ,      .

----------


## Kaspar

> , .         ,      .


   ,  ,     ,   .         ?

----------

